# Brother HL-2270DW Wireless Setup - How do I connect to multiple PCs?



## dapop (Apr 25, 2012)

I just bought a Brother HL-2270DW laser printer and hooked it up to my home computer (which is connected to my router by ethernet). 

I went through the network set-up guide and the printer now prints wirelessly from my main computer to the Brother printer. 

Now, how do I allow my other ethernet-connected computer to use the printer, as well as my wirelessly-connected laptop (and if possible, my iPhone 4) to also use the printer without connecting any actual cables to it? Do I have to install the drivers on each system I want to use on the printer on? Or is this process supposed to be automatic and I messing something up? Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advanced!


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes.....you need to run that CD on each machine you want to access the printer. During the installation, it should ask you want to do a USB or wireless install.


----------

